
Google Planning Tenth Messaging App–This One’s Another Slack Clone - ezy_
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/01/report-google-planning-tenth-messaging-app-this-ones-another-slack-clone
======
wbsun
There are just 10? For Hangout related, there are already: Hangout, Hangout
Chat, Hangout Meet, Chat, Meet, etc....

btw: Does Google Duo also count?

